
The Science: Male Brain vs. Female Brain - admiralspoo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTEi2-FAEZE
======
SiempreViernes
"The science misrepresented" seems like a more neutral title considering the
track record documented on Wikipedia.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Stossel#Science](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Stossel#Science)

